# Pulling Teeth



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

More like smashing teeth ..I got this feller right in the mouth with a lead filled hex nut at 11 yards... broke 3 front teeth..


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Good shooting and awesome slingshot! 

Question though, is that a bolt in the middle of the Scout I see? May I ask why?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ahhhh ... slingshot dentisry ... a whole new field!!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Clever Moniker said:


> Good shooting and awesome slingshot!
> 
> Question though, is that a bolt in the middle of the Scout I see? May I ask why?


Looks like his lead filled hex nut ammo .


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

treefork said:


> Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Good shooting and awesome slingshot!
> ...


You're correct TF!! I was dreaming dude.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

As long as there is small game around, you'll never starve if you know how to use a slingshot. Nice going. :thumbsup:


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes. . It's a 3/8 lead filled hex nut..I just sat it there to show what ammo I was using.. 1 of my larger ones.. weigh's 11 grams. . A bit slow but a lot of power.. works for close range.. or slow reflex squirrels. .


----------

